# Rezept für Lumb gesucht



## Gandi (11. Juli 2001)

Hallo,
habe in Norwegen einen Lumb mit 5,1 KG gefangen. In den Büchern erfährt man nur, dass der Lumb sehr wohlschmeckend und sein Fleisch sich durch einen hummerartigen Geschmack auszeichnen soll. Da dies mein erster Lumb ist, möchte ich ihn nicht durch falsche Zubereitung verderben. Wer kann mir mit einem Rezept weiterhelfen?


----------



## eifelshark (11. Juli 2001)

Hi gandi,schau mal hier im Themenbereich unter 
Rezet für Seewolf gesucht.
Das was ich dort zum besten gab lässt sich prima auch auf Lumb anwenden.Viel Spass dabei------------------
Webmaster von 
Dorschfestival.de


----------



## havkat (12. Juli 2001)

Moin Gandi!
Jau! Lumb gehört geschmacklich mit zum Feinsten, von allem was vor Norwegen so rummschwimmt. Ich finde er schmeckt so delikat, daß ich ihn immer ganz einfach zubereite. Buttter in die Pfanne, Filets salzen u. pfeffern, kurz in Mehl wälzen und gut ist.






------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2001)

@ havkat:
Du hast im Prinzip recht, nur würde ich den Fisch in normalem Öl braten und die Butter erst ganz am Schluß für den Geschmack zugeben. So kann sie nicht verbrennen.
MfG


----------



## Istvan (12. Juli 2001)

Mahlzeit havkat!Stimmt, der Lumb auf diese Weise zubereitet, schmeckt richtig gut!

------------------
Sind wir nicht alle ein bißchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










?
Mfg Istvan


----------



## Dorsch1 (13. Juli 2001)

MMMMMMMh Lecker

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2001)

Auch jeine schlechte Methode, mußt Du aber sowohl mit der Hitze wie mit der Garzeit aufpassen.
MfG


----------



## havkat (13. Juli 2001)

Geenauuu soo is dat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## havkat (13. Juli 2001)

Moin Thomas!
Janz sachte schmurgeln lassen, mit Jefüühl.





------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## Dorsch1 (13. Juli 2001)

aber mit janz viel jefühl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Gandi (13. Juli 2001)

Hi,werde Morgen die erste Portion meines Lumpen nach eurer Empfehlung zubereiten. Ist ja einfacher als ich dachte. Sage euch dann ob es geklappt hat. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.Vieles über Süßwasserfische und Spaß rund ums Angeln findet ihr aufwww.Gandi´s Angelseite.de[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Gandi am 22-07-2001 um 21:47.]


----------



## chippog (21. Juli 2001)

kann nur hinzufügen, lumb ist ein erstklassiger grillfisch, fällt auch nicht so leicht auseinander, fast wie zartes schweine oder kalbfleisch in der konsistenz. die garzeit ist aber wesentlich länger als zum beispiel beim dorsch!!! auch als scharf angebratener gullasch in pilzweissweinsahnesosse bestens. auch prima für die asiatische küche... falls mal jemand mehrere fangen sollte........ von meinem letzten tripp in schwedischen 350 meter tiefen gewässern, weit raus eben, habe ich zirka zehn kilo filet mit nach hause gebracht. auch die backenmuskeln habe ich mit spasseshalber rausgeschnitten, wobei ich noch nicht sicher bin, was ich mit denen machen werde. für den experimentierfreudigen: filetieren und haut dran lassen. in joghurt naturell mit salz und pfeffer 15 minuten marinieren, in paniermehle wälzen und dann einfach braten. mit knäckebrot und bier sach ich nur mal so. lasst ihn euch schmecken, den lumb. rezepte gibt es gar viele. doch vorher:

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Dorschkiller (28. Juli 2001)

Hallo GandiDa hat der havkat schon recht.
In Butter gebraten ist der Lump eine echte Delikatesse. !!!
Vorher mit Zitrone gesäuert, danach in Mehl gewendet und beim Braten mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt.
Ich würde dir aber abraten, ihn in normalen Öl zu braten.
Dann entgeht dir einiges.
Falls du Angst hast, daß die Butter beim Braten verbrennt, kannst du auch anstelle von Butter, Buttaris verwenden.In welcher Tiefe und mit welchem Köder hast du den Lump gefangen. ???Es grüßtBernd-Otto


------------------
The Past-Master of Dorsch


----------



## chippog (9. August 2001)

wichtig ist beim lumb auch, im gegensatz zu den allermeisten fischen, dass eingefrorenen filets langsam (!!!) aufgetaut werden, genau wie bei fleisch eben. dabei gehen die zellen im fleisch kaputt und das lumbfleisch wird zarter, genau das, was bei anderen fischarten zu wässerig schlaffen filets führt.ich brate auch fisch am liebsten in mildem olivenöl. ist echt geschmacksache und mir persönlich lieber als butter... haupsache es schmeckt einem!!!!

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------

